# Where is the blower resistor located?



## hollingshausj (Apr 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how I replace the blower resistor? My AC/Heat works on the settings 1,2,3 but not on 4. I believe I need to replace the blower resistor but do not know where it is in the car.

Please help?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

im not sure where it is but you might wanna replace the blower also cause the blower is whats blowing your resistor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The resistor is located next to the blower motor which is under the dash on the passenger side.


----------



## hollingshausj (Apr 20, 2007)

I replaced the blower resistor and it works great!!!!


----------

